# That codecs is basic to reproduction  of different formats and multimedia signal  on FreeBSD?



## teo (Apr 9, 2017)

Hello community!


That codecs is basic to reproduction  of different formats and signal on-line multimedia in FreeBSD?


----------



## scottro (Apr 9, 2017)

Do you mean what codecs?
Do you mean audio, video, or subtitle?  
Not that I have the answers, but the most common video I see is libx264, most common audio is aac and most common subtitle is srt, but last time I did something other than -c:s copy I think I had to call it mov_text.  

And, this answer is pretty valueless, because it's only from my own, highly anecdotal, experience.


----------

